# POD XT Live is really quiet



## Farcry0092 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently purchased a POD xt live to use for recording as well as in live settings. In my basement through my monitors and as a soundcard, it sounds great, but as soon as I ran it through a PA at practice tonight, it seemed all the volume went away. I had the channel volume, the volume pedal, the output knob on the back, and the gain on the mixer maxed out and it still wouldnt match my other guitarists floor pod plus in volume through the system.

We figured out it wasnt the cables, DI box, mixer channel, or guitar that was causing the problem so all that leaves is the POD. 

The amp/line switch is on line, the norm/pad is on norm, and its set for studio direct output mode. 

I have a show coming up Saturday so I really need to get this thing working. Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

Are you running passive speakers? Not powered? That might be your problem, friend.


----------



## Farcry0092 (May 9, 2012)

Yea they are passive speakers, but I had been running a floor pod plus before this, and my other guitarist also uses the plus, and both of the other floorpods are even too loud through the same system so I dont think the speakers are the problem


----------



## Betterlaidplans (May 9, 2012)

have you checked how far you have the mic from the cabinet in the A.I.R section?


----------



## MrGignac (May 9, 2012)

the switch on the back that says "amp/line". if you switch it to line, it gets a lot louder. that's how i have it set running thru my power amp.


----------



## Farcry0092 (May 9, 2012)

Betterlaidplans: Yea its set at 0% room. I recalibrated the volume pedal so ill see if that helps.

Mrgignac: like i said in the OP, ive got it set to line, but oddly enough when i switch it it didnt actually make a difference volume wise. Could it be possible that it got stuck on amp and the connection to the switch is broken?


----------



## Farcry0092 (May 10, 2012)

I got it figured out. All i had to do was recalibrate the pedal. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

